# Help ??



## cpccoder2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

My doctor states Basal cell carcinoma on the neck. A biopsy was done. This was followed by curettage and electrodesiccation times three. How would i code this or do i need more info from the doctor ?


----------



## kbarron (Feb 19, 2009)

I would wait for the path report to be sure. My DOC says bcc and then the path comes back benign.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

She states " BX today (followed by ED & C x 3 cycles)

So i would bill 11100-59 and wait for the path results to see what CPT i would use for the ED&C ??


----------



## cowgirljrs (Feb 20, 2009)

I would recommend holding this charge until pathology is returned. If it returns as BCC, code the 17270-76 as appropriate for size documentation. If it returns as benign, 11100 would be appropriate.


----------

